# Jungles' Fx Journal



## Jungles (14 August 2010)

I thought this journal would be a good place to thrash out my Fx trading decisions with any who are interested.

I've been at it for just a few years, so still very much a learner and developing my style.

I plan to post trades (the good, the bad, and the ugly!) with comments. 

At present I am focusing on: 240m and 60m set-ups on GJ, EJ, CaJ, EU, AU, GU.

*All the action begins next week, so pull up a chair and get some popcorn, hope you will join me.*


----------



## Jungles (14 August 2010)

*sourcing: *I draw lines and pay attention to market structure (highs, lows and closes)

*exiting:* I draw lines and pay attention to market structure (highs, lows and closes)

*stops: *usually no more than 20 pips or I use market structure

eg.

*GJ240

*pic to come


----------



## Jungles (14 August 2010)

following on from previous post.........timed-out!

eg.

*GJ240


*


----------



## sagitar (14 August 2010)

Hi Jungles, I don't trade FX but (like possibly many others here) I'll be interested to follow your trading journal.  Who knows, it might actually inspire me to actually try it myself one day. Hope your posts are written while you have a trade in play rather than retrospectively, otherwise there's temptation to only mention the winning trades.  Anyway, look forward to the upcoming commentary....and good luck with the trades.
Rgrd
S


----------



## Jungles (14 August 2010)

thanks Sagitar

i'll do my best to post before the trade is taken, or at least show those areas on a chart where i am looking at a possible set-up



sagitar said:


> Hi Jungles, I don't trade FX but (like possibly many others here) I'll be interested to follow your trading journal.  Who knows, it might actually inspire me to actually try it myself one day. Hope your posts are written while you have a trade in play rather than retrospectively, otherwise there's temptation to only mention the winning trades.  Anyway, look forward to the upcoming commentary....and good luck with the trades.
> Rgrd
> S


----------



## Timmy (14 August 2010)

Goodonya Jungles - I like the journal idea.


----------



## Jungles (14 August 2010)

thanks Timmy, not sure if it will help or hinder my trading, but i will give it a go and see what happens



Timmy said:


> Goodonya Jungles - I like the journal idea.


----------



## Alpha_Bet (14 August 2010)

Hi Jungles. You use market structure or 20 pip stop on 240m & 60m charts. What's your R:R? I personally would find this stoppie to tight for 240&60m swings. Best luck with journal & your trading.


----------



## Jungles (14 August 2010)

hi Alpha_Bet, 20 seems to be working at the moment, but i know i need to be flexible.........it's a work in progress



Alpha_Bet said:


> Hi Jungles. You use market structure or 20 pip stop on 240m & 60m charts. What's your R:R? I personally would find this stoppie to tight for 240&60m swings. Best luck with journal & your trading.


----------



## Jungles (15 August 2010)

EJ240 B 109.55ish

price has found support at channel bottom and higher highs indicate uptrend

wont be trading until 2pm Mon..............but this is what I see on EJ right now

note: the green lines are essentially a channel, which i've positioned using pivots


----------



## Jungles (16 August 2010)

B 109.447 SL 109.347

notes:
the prob. of success has decreased due to the lower high that has formed on the 240, so am happy to have a tight SL




Jungles said:


> EJ240 B 109.55ish
> 
> price has found support at channel bottom and higher highs indicate uptrend
> 
> ...


----------



## Jungles (16 August 2010)

B 109.447/109.347 -10



Jungles said:


> B 109.447 SL 109.347
> 
> notes:
> the prob. of success has decreased due to the lower high that has formed on the 240, so am happy to have a tight SL


----------



## Jungles (16 August 2010)

2 trade set-ups spotted this morning

*EJ240*, as already posted -10 (bottom pic)
SL hit, now price is moving nicely in my favour
my entry was where i wanted it, but perhaps i was overly protective, tucking my SL under the previous low would only have risked 25 pips

*GJ240* (top pic)
i posted this chart on the weekend, it gave an opportunity this morning, hitting my channel "parallel" to the pip before climbing again

i thought it prudent to ignore the set-up on GJ because i was in EJ and i prefer to have just 1 loser at a time.........perhaps i should treat them separately in future

anyway, no damage done, onto the next set-up


----------



## Jungles (17 August 2010)

EJ240

looking to short EJ 109.01 TP 108.10...........if hourly bar closes <109.01

will post chart if set-up unfolds


----------



## Jungles (18 August 2010)

CaJ60

S 82.89 SL 83.09


----------



## Jungles (18 August 2010)

exit +1.........lost confidence in this set-up



Jungles said:


> CaJ60
> 
> S 82.89 SL 83.09


----------



## Jungles (19 August 2010)

GU20

S 1.5531/ +1

edit: price falling, then stalls on entry, would like to hold position but *red flag news* in 30mins, so i force myself to exit (will hold if in good profit), will have to miss out..........again!


----------



## Jungles (19 August 2010)

hopefully will get this jnl moving next week, it must read like an empty void!?
.............but my set-ups were scarce this week; might try adding 20m next week in an effort to generate a few more opportunities


----------



## Jungles (23 August 2010)

EJ20

S 108.22 TP 107.62


----------



## Jungles (24 August 2010)

S 108.22/ 107.62 +60



Jungles said:


> EJ20
> 
> S 108.22 TP 107.62


----------



## Jungles (24 August 2010)

Jungles said:


> S 108.22/ 107.62 +60




chart: entry 20m, exit 240m


----------



## professor_frink (24 August 2010)

Jungles said:


> S 108.22/ 107.62 +60




nice trade jungles


----------



## Jungles (24 August 2010)

thanks Professor, .............one down



professor_frink said:


> nice trade jungles


----------



## Jungles (25 August 2010)

GU20

S 1.54110 SL 1.5426 TP tba

edit: +27 pip spread appeared compliments of my broker and encouraged me to exit +3..........early morning (aussie time) perhaps not best fx trading time


----------



## Jungles (25 August 2010)

GJ60

B 130.55 TP 131.05


----------



## Jungles (25 August 2010)

set-up according to my rules has failed so exited -8



Jungles said:


> GJ60
> B 130.55 TP 131.05


----------

